# Sadly, Our Exxie has to go...



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

With a heavy heart, I have decided to sell our 2006 X-Trail, AKA the Little Silver Bus. For those of you who have read my timing chain thread, I spoke at length to a third mechanic this morning. He took a great deal of time explaining the pros and cons, the high cost of repair, the fact that the damage has very likely been done already even though it still runs. Even to pull off the timing cover and take a look at everything is time consuming, and he likened it to opening a can of worms. So, basically three mechanics have suggested it would be better to sell it and move on. Not sure how to price it, but there are a lot of vehicles on Kijiji with varying chronic issues from $1000 to 2000, depending on mileage, etc. I called a place in Lethbridge that buys used Nissans for parting out, but have not heard back. Thought I would ask about $1250?? I thought if we got 1000.00, we would be OK with that. Very unlikely we can buy another X-Trail as our budget is very low, and a decent one of those is over 4K. Anyway, I was very sad about it as it has been fun to own, despite some of the issues we have had. Put on over 120K since we bought it in November, 2014. 

I have winter rims and tires on now, and have the aluminum rims with half decent Michelin all-seasons. I thought I should sell those separately unless the buyer wants to pay a little extra. We also have a roof rack that came with it. Any suggestions and opinions welcome. Condolences welcome, too! :crying:


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sad to hear. More than a little surprised its such a big deal to check the chain, but I guess it might be a few hour job and like transmission work they don't want to tear into things unless you are willing to spend to get a diagnosis, especially if they think you are unlikely to go ahead and have them do the job. 
I don't know how bad the chain sounds, but in your shoes, I would at least try to put in a heavier weight oil, or some type of additive that will increase the oil viscosity, and see if that quiets it down some. Even if it's only to sell it. Don't change the filter, just crawl under and drain the oil. Then refill it with 10-40 or that high mileage stuff from Can tire. It might give you a few more months.

Given they still cost 4K in your neck of the woods, rather than sell it for 1K you might consider an engine replacement. It would probably have a lot less miles on it, and cost less than 2K to do.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

You've made the right decision. 
It's going to be a hard sell with the high mileage and bad motor. Being in Alberta I imagine the body is still good. If all the other mechanicals are good, brakes, suspension, steering etc., you could consider an engine swap. I know in Vancouver there are JDM engine importers with low mileage motors. Perhaps something is available in Calgary.

P.S. Great minds think alike eh? quadraria10.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I posted it for 1450.00 plus an extra 250. for the aluminum rims and all seasons, and another 50. for some roof racks. We just do not think replacing an engine is the way to go, as there are doubtless more things that will need to be fixed sooner or later and the rest of the vehicle will still have 408K on it! I was up front in the ad and said there was likely a timing chain issue. For someone who is very handy and can tackle it himself, it could be a good little project. But as we have to pay for all our work, it doesn't make sense. First time I was ever this sad about selling a car!! Once we sell it, and add up what we can spend, we can see what we can afford. There are some good sounding ones out there, so I have enable about a dozen Kijiji alerts for various manufacturers. I flagged about four yesterday to watch and they are all sold already! There are some lower priced Exxies around, but they do have quite a few miles on.... of course, I bought this one at 286K.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

X-hale said:


> You've made the right decision.
> It's going to be a hard sell with the high mileage and bad motor. Being in Alberta I imagine the body is still good. If all the other mechanicals are good, brakes, suspension, steering etc., you could consider an engine swap. I know in Vancouver there are JDM engine importers with low mileage motors. Perhaps something is available in Calgary.
> 
> P.S. Great minds think alike eh? quadraria10.


There probably are places like that, but a motor doesn't come with a timing chain and all that stuff, does it? I can't imagine how many hours it would take to do.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

They are ready to bolt in. You take out the old one and put in the new one.
There are a ton of X-Trails for sale in Ontario for under $2500 if you are into a long train ride.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

I imagine for the cost of a train ticket plus all the fuel to drive back here from Ontario, I can just spend that on something that costs more, haha...if we had the money!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well Molly, you need to be more creative than that. West Jet to Ottawa weekday in March $250 or so. Then buy this 

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...rv/1397508178?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

( I helped the guy write the ad lol, and he will accept less, but its a manual that has been maintained-- its hell selling a car privately in winter)

or

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ve/1384587226?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Heck, I can offer you our guest room for a night or two, and then drive it back. We are clearly lacking female x trail owners, so we are sad to see you leave the fold.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> Well Molly, you need to be more creative than that. West Jet to Ottawa weekday in March $250 or so. Then buy this
> 
> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...rv/1397508178?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> ...


Well, that is quite touching!!  You guys should haul a bunch of those out here; you would double and triple your money! But, I don't want a manual. Sure don't want to learn in the winter and have to drive all that way.... Auto for me, please!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Check out this beauty. Auto 190K $2200 even has leather. It's white and there is no rust visible.
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/hamilton/2005-nissan-xtrail/1416497884?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I'm betting it's sold before the weekend is over.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Say, that is nice. But even if I could get out there, we need to sell ours first!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a sweet one X-Hale. Heck, I am tempted. Maybe it has some rust on the tailgate. Love that he has just spent 2500 on suspension work and is now selling it for 2200, and I am sure you walk away with it at 2000. I am sure the trade in offer was probably less than 1500. It's hard to sell cars privately this time of year and prices are lower as a result. If that X had a Honda or Toyota badge on it, the price would be at least double.

That Hamilton one has a 100,000 fewer kms than the one Molly originally bought. I am obviously a little partial but I do not see many better deals available in the used market for a vehicle as good as the X trail. I mean how many 2005 2006 Santa Fes do you see any more? In fact, the later second gen are also disappearing as they get very expensive to repair. The Tucson seems to go a bit longer, but its not as good as the X trail. Older Subarus can be BMW pricey to maintain.

I have no idea what your budget is Molly, but if your body is not rusting, and the transmission is still good, a replacement engine might just be your best move. You never really know what you are going to get when buying a used car, and finding a good one requires time and the willingness to spend on mechanical inspections.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, Quad...our budget at this point in time is very low. I have been keeping the search to 3000 and less. That said, I did see some nice SUVs with not huge miles in that range and they all sold in no time. Our bus has some rust, the most being on the left rear wheel well and some on the underside of the passenger front door. And a bunch of teensie gravel chips on the hood and above windshield. Except for the DRL module which I was going to replace, and getting new winters next season as these have really worn since last year, it all seems good. But, how much TIME would replacing an engine take? And does it really come with all the belts and chains, too?? I don't know. I'll call our regular mechie and see what he says. :|

In the meantime, I decided I will change up my ad to be more positive while being open about the chain issue. Someone wants to pick up the roof rack today, which is fine with us as we didn't use it anyway as it was kinda ugly. But I decided to raise the price to 1650.00 and include the aluminum rims and tires as it may make it more appealing. I had someone who wanted to buy them but I told him we changed our mind for now. Comparing my mileage and price with others out there, I don't think I am being too crazy with my asking price, do you? Our prices are higher out here, as you know!


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't want to sound negative but I do think your asking price is crazy. It's hard to sell a vehicle with 400,000 km. Yours has a bad timing chain and you're way down in Pincher Creek. A buyer from Calgary would not likely want to travel that far.
In all honesty I think you'd be lucky to get $500.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, I can certainly keep dropping it. I have it advertised in Lethbridge, not Calgary, though. At least it is the cheapest in the province.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly
You have me curious what low mileage nice SUV goes for 3K? And I hope you realize how quickly you can get to 3K in repairs for parts and labour.
Funny thing about the X these days is they are in demand from scrap yards and I saw an ad where they will pay you a premium for it. its probably not a lot more than 500 but possibly 750 or so.

Having been visiting Kenny U pull recently to fix my nephews 2002 Acura EL ( fancy Honda Civic), I am actually often surprised at how nice some of the vehicles are. Most have not been in an accident but rather have a major issue and some little accumulated stuff. I swear some of them are in nicer shape than the one we paid 1K for. Spent about $90 for a number of parts, that at Honda or Acura would have run to over $2400, and DIY saved us well over 1000 in labour charges. That was mainly resolving SRS issues, an engine leak, hole in the exhaust, rear bearing, trunk latch mechanism... and that will still leave issues like a broken passenger window motor, a stripped bolt in air filter housing, stabilizer links all needing replacement, a wheel alignment (and possible needed suspension work). In hindsight, the car was not worth quite what we paid for it, because it had more issues than we originally thought. But the problem with a limited budget is that it does not leave anything for pre-purchase inspections.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, I guess to me a "not huge mileage" means anything less than 250K, haha.... It is too bad our budget is so low, and that we have to hire out for any work to be done. Believe it or not, I have a guy in Lethbridge who is emailing me back and forth. He is leery of the chain job but seemed OK with the idea of dropping in a newer motor. There is a place there that specializes in used Nissan parts and repairs. I saw they had a few engines online, but they likely have others. About $750.00. Again, I have no idea how long it takes to do but it is probably a better result for about the same time spent? He knows we are motivated to sell.

We paid too much for this one at $4500. I am hopeful we will find something we like that won't be a lemon. If it does not have an inspection report with it, we plan to have one done. But like i said, the ones that look promising do not last even a day. And Kijiji now has a site called Kijiji Autos where you can see everything that is out there, which is interesting.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You paid too much over 5 years ago when used ones are still selling for a similar price now in Alberta? On a vehicle, you have driven for over 120,000 kms? Jeez, I paid 18K, not including tax over 10 years ago. I think its been an amazing value. And Molly just to point out someone else is clearly looking for a good vehicle for roughly 3K, and that is the guy considering yours. He is considering paying you 1500 for it and then spending 1500 or more to have another engine installed.
I assume this is yours?
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...il/1416861283?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

The body and interior look great. A $140 sat nav unit w bluetooth would modernize it.
I am looking at 3500 and less vehicles in Lethbridge, and when it comes to suvs-- 2002 Ford Escape w 3.0 Engine, 2007 FWD Chevy Equinox, 2004 Buick Rendezvous, 2009 Dodge Caliber-- every one a so so vehicle with less features and worse gas mileage.
You are going to need to be lucky to find something decent, and it will require time and effort on your part. 

The fix for your rear wiper is to be found here in the forum, costs nothing to do and only requires minor mechanical ability

I wish you good luck, but in your shoes I seriously consider investing up to 2500 in replacing the engine on a fully paid off vehicle. All of the above vehicles are well over 200,000 km. Otherwise, I think you are better off buying a sedan which will be less expensive to maintain.
On the other hand check out this old beauty. Same reddish interior as a 1990 Toyota Corolla I owned back in the day.

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...er/1409362176?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

wow another 1990s Nissan-- a Frontier this time

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...er/1413100132?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Might be worth contacting this guy and finding out who did his timing kit. Could be a good lead for someone who can work on your engine.

And for pure inexpensive--
https://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks...ma/1406485831?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Older but great used vehicles.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

You're right, Quad.  I guess at the time it seemed like a lot, but I did buy almost the first one I looked at. At any rate, I am going to call a couple guys for info on an engine swap, just out of curiosity. The guy emailing me does his own work. The rear wiper is fine; that is an older photo. I fixed it after getting advice on here as to what the problem was, and got a working one from the Useable Auto Nissan outfit in Lethbridge. They have a few engines, although they seem to be asking 750.00 for each one no matter the kms or condition. So I was going to ask them about it. And, talk to our regular guy for his always honest opinion. We know it will be an effort to find something else, so we are not limiting our search to Lethbridge Kijiji. But we kinda have to wait till we have the cash from selling this one first anyway. Thanks so much for your input; I appreciate it!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just trying to help you see it from another perspective. Like the song goes sometimes you don't know what ya got until its gone. My impression is that you have a 2006 that you have maintained. If the structure, the electricals, the air con, the brakes, the awd, the transmission, the cooling system, the suspension, not to mention heated seats, sunroof, so on and a good safety rating are all good, giving it a life saving transplant is not the craziest thing to do. Good luck in your research and let us know what you find out. Who knows maybe someone out west reading this forum might have an engine for you. ;-)


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Well, I contacted a guy here who is our go-to handy man for a variety of things and he is also a part-time mechanic, setting up a little shop in town here. I wanted to know his hauling rate in case anyone wanted to buy the bus but not drive it, and he said he may be interested in a deal. What he wanted was a trade against a mini-van, so I said no, but he listened to the motor and felt confident he could change the chain, especially when I told him I had the entire Nissan X-Trail shop manual on my computer, so he can see what is involved. He may change his mind, haha...but we are going to let him give us a quote to fix the chain only. The Lethbridge outfit quoted over $2K to swap the motor for one with 180K. ANyway, stay tuned...Is the motor on a Nissan Altima the same as this one?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

The engine in your X-Trail is a QR25DE. Altima and Sentra had several different engines one of which is the QR25DE.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I am not sure if that is good news or bad news Molly. It will really depend on the guy's ability, and I am not sure that redoing the chain on your engine is more advantageous than replacing it with an engine that has done less than half the miles yours has. I also note that there is a company selling engines from Japan that have less than a 100,000 kms. However if 2k includes installing and some form of warranty from a place that sells and installs engines regularly, and it gives you an engine with 180,000 kms vs over 400,000, I honestly think you factor that difference into your decision. 
As for the engine a qr25de from an 04 to 06 Altima should work according to what I have seen, but you have to swap over all of the sensors from your car, and I think one or more of the motor mounts is different. I think it was Rogoman who wrote about this in answer to someone else's question in another post.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Did it sell or are you fixing it? Your ad is gone.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

X-hale said:


> Did it sell or are you fixing it? Your ad is gone.


We decided to hire a young guy here to replace the timing chain and the water pump, too, while he is in there. Ordered the parts this morning. He is looking to build up a mechanic business here, and we trust him. Half the price of the other guys in town. I was going to post an update late next week when hopefully I will be back on the road! This is just the most economical thing for us right now, especially as it is a hard sell when you have to admit it needs a repair right away. Our plan is to sell it later on this year, and probably our big old Ford truck, and get an SUV with a lot less kms on it. Maybe another Exxie, but very likely an import of some kind.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I hope the repair goes well and it runs like new.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I hope it all works out. I will look forward to hearing how it worked out. I am really hoping your new guy does a good job.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> I hope it all works out. I will look forward to hearing how it worked out. I am really hoping your new guy does a good job.


You're a very hopey guy.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess so LOL.
I confess to feeling a bit nervous for her.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So any word. Has the new young gun been up to the job?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> So any word. Has the new young gun been up to the job?


Hi!! Update on my other thread, Quad!


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

X-hale said:


> I hope the repair goes well and it runs like new.





quadraria10 said:


> I hope it all works out. I will look forward to hearing how it worked out. I am really hoping your new guy does a good job.





quadraria10 said:


> I guess so LOL.
> I confess to feeling a bit nervous for her.


Youse guys!!!! 

I never got any email notifications about these posts so I feel bad!! I just posted an update on my original thread about the chain...we finally got it back on March 16th. Had to wait a bit for parts, and Fred had to fit our job in with other stuff. He took longer than we liked but it still ended up a manageable amount to pay. He does seem to know his way around an engine, and we plan to let him fix a problem on our truck next.


----------

